

Libsodium - electic
https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=libsodium#!/story/forever/0/libsod...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=libsodium#!/story/forever/0/libsodium)

